# Anonimo replacement parts/components



## tjspacewrangler

Can anybody suggest an quick method for obtaining parts/screws for Anonimo watches? I've been a little disappointed in the response (mostly the timeliness of response) from the contact provided for service by Anonimo in the US. I lost one of the torx screws that "compress" the bezel/case/caseback together on my Professionale (looked at my wrist one day and the screw was gone). While I'm ordering this piece, I thought I'd also go ahead and order a spare, along with a few bracelet link screws to have as spares. Can anybody direct me in the proper direction? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

I can understand your frustration, but you need to contact for stuffs like this Stoll & CO they are in charge for Anonimo parts.

http://www.americaswatchmaker.com/

Ask for Jessica Simmons shes very helpful also she is in charge for Anonimo.

Now can we know wht Anonimo Usa Told you?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## tjspacewrangler

nelsondevicenci said:


> I can understand your frustration, but you need to contact for stuffs like this Stoll & CO. Google it to get the phone number and ask for Jessica Simmons shes very helpful also she is in charge for Anonimo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Thanks, Nelson. I did, in fact, reach out to Jessica at Stoll (and she was very responsive). They were not able to address the issue, and suggested that I try through the Anonimo USA contact.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Weird because when i ask for things like that Anonimo Italy told me to contact Stoll & CO.

Try to email Anonimo Italy directly fom the contact email on www.anonimo.com and let us know what they told you.

Wish you good luck !

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## watchdaddy1

nelsondevicenci said:


> I can understand your frustration, but you need to contact for stuffs like this Stoll & CO they are in charge for Anonimo parts.
> 
> STOLL & CO - Watch Repair
> 
> Ask for Jessica Simmons shes very helpful also she is in charge for Anonimo.
> 
> Now can we know wht Anonimo Usa Told you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Old thread but I've been looking for some screw bars & www took me to this thread.
They no longer supply parts Jessica just told me, she said more than likely I will have to send my entire watch to Anonimo just for some screw bars....

Any1 here know where I can purchase some screw bars for my D-Date??
I've contacted Anonimo (by email) directly w/ no response & I've tried for 2 wks now,emaild them 2-3 times.
I'm out of options,can any1 weigh in on this dilemma.


----------



## bmwbruce

watchdaddy1 said:


> Old thread but I've been looking for some screw bars & www took me to this thread.
> They no longer supply parts Jessica just told me, she said more than likely I will have to send my entire watch to Anonimo just for some screw bars....
> 
> Any1 here know where I can purchase some screw bars for my D-Date??
> I've contacted Anonimo (by email) directly w/ no response & I've tried for 2 wks now,emaild them 2-3 times.
> I'm out of options,can any1 weigh in on this dilemma.


with tho the help of another forum member I have ordered a pair of tubes and screws from current ebay listing for my Professionale. These are not manufactured by Anonimo, but claim to be a match. Have not received mine yet, but other forum member has and says it fits. I also spoke to Marty at abouttime.com and he has located some originals but they were very expensive. Good luck!!


----------



## watchdaddy1

bmwbruce said:


> with tho the help of another forum member I have ordered a pair of tubes and screws from current ebay listing for my Professionale. These are not manufactured by Anonimo, but claim to be a match. Have not received mine yet, but other forum member has and says it fits. I also spoke to Marty at abouttime.com and he has located some originals but they were very expensive. Good luck!!


Thanks I just found the thread about the ebay listing.I also contacted Marty & awaiting his response.I purchased his personal D Date years ago so he said he's gonna do his best.I think I'm gonna try the ebay listing.


----------



## aaamax

Our Anonimos will all end up being Frankenstinimos. Kind of like the old Fords in Cuba. Lol.


----------



## watchdaddy1

& that makes me sad,it's bad enough just to try swapping straps w/ how shallow the lug holes are, now maybe no parts/pieces.o|


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Be on the safe side, get a case holder and do your chage also get a nice set of screw drivers works good 1.4 always cover with a tape around lugs until you get expertise then so easy. I try to make lubars all types but expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

I ordered the ones on ebay & yes I use the case holder as well.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Anonimo finally got back to me & asked for me to send them a pic of my watch*??*
I sent them a detailed email describing that I needed to purchase a set of screw bars for my D Date- (non hex version)..
What's going on w/ this company...*WOW!!*


----------



## watchdaddy1

I just email'd Anonimo & asked how come such a delay in answering emails from customers.Here's what was emailed back to me.

*Dear Sir,

As you may know, the brand Anonimo Firenze no longer exists.

To avoid any confusion, we wish to inform you that there is no direct or indirect link between the previous management team and current members of the ANONIMO SA (Switzerland).

Thus, for both technical and commercial reasons, it is impossible for us to systematically ensure the After-Sales Service of Anonimo Firenze watches. We have only very few components of the previous collection of watches, and each demand must be assessed specifically.

We will check the old stock, and we will come back to you.

Regards,

PAW*


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Good luck they are bot professional at all, they dont care at all, even dont care about what they try to do 2 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themanintobuildafire

I really have to wonder why they bought the brand...totally killed one of the most awesome watch companies.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Try calling ex ADs. A lot of them still have parts.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## watchdaddy1

got ahold of them this way

[email protected]

nice guy & responded in a timely manner & sent me screwbars for free


----------



## whywatch9

watchdaddy1 said:


> got ahold of them this way
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> nice guy & responded in a timely manner & sent me screwbars for free


That's a first. I hope to see more positive news like this.


----------



## lenny17373

Just spoke to Pascal about a replacement crown for my Millemetri. Seems like a nice guy but didn't hold out much hope. He says they don't have many parts left for old models. As the Millemetri was one of their biggest selling models if they don't have spare crowns for this I don't hold much hope for you guys looking for parts for more obscure models. Will let you know how I get on, I am crossing all my fingers he finds one as I have no idea where else to try.


----------



## lorsban

This has me thinking, Millemetri and DDate etc...must use regular sized crowns and stems right? Isn't there some kind of other brand we can use? 
We all know Anonimo is a dead end for parts but these aren't in house movements. There's gotta be another source. Hell if chinese replicas can do it right?


----------



## MASchaffer

This past summer I was put in touch with a woman at Anonimo who was very helpful in providing me with a few random parts by mail for my Cronoscopio Mk ii. Took a few weeks by international post which could not be tracked and payment had to be by international wire but I got what I needed. Her email is [email protected].

Good luck.

Michael


----------



## timefleas

The crowns are actually larger than most though in most cases something suitable can be found, I am sure, and, the stems are certainly not extraordinary--there are of course some specialists that will find or machine whatever you want, though these folks seem to be getting fewer and farther between--the problem is that even for these simple jobs, there is no one person or outfit that we can all turn in in our day of need--each of us are left to fend four ourselves, and in the end, one-off solutions may or may not work depending upon the quality of the work, and prices would be quite high. Other more difficult things would be the helium valves, the special water proof gaskets, the extra thick crystals, and so forth. Each and every one of these problems would need to be dealt with individually, in different parts of the world, with greater or lessor success--in the end, inconsistent repairs at high prices, if they can be done at all. The real solution is new Anonimo coming to terms with old Anonimo, and owning up to their responsibilities in the servicing and maintenance of the earlier watches bearing their name.


----------



## lorsban

timefleas said:


> The crowns are actually larger than most though in most cases something suitable can be found, I am sure, and, the stems are certainly not extraordinary--there are of course some specialists that will find or machine whatever you want, though these folks seem to be getting fewer and farther between--the problem is that even for these simple jobs, there is no one person or outfit that we can all turn in in our day of need--each of us are left to fend four ourselves, and in the end, one-off solutions may or may not work depending upon the quality of the work, and prices would be quite high. Other more difficult things would be the helium valves, the special water proof gaskets, the extra thick crystals, and so forth. Each and every one of these problems would need to be dealt with individually, in different parts of the world, with greater or lessor success--in the end, inconsistent repairs at high prices, if they can be done at all. The real solution is new Anonimo coming to terms with old Anonimo, and owning up to their responsibilities in the servicing and maintenance of the earlier watches bearing their name.


I hear you.

In terms of commonly replaced parts like crowns/stems, if we can find replacements, it should be ok.

ETA parts are still quite easy to come by. Worst case, you can buy a used movement just to get parts from - like they do for vintage watches.


----------



## phunky_monkey

I did that for my Mille when the movement seized upon arrival. Cost maybe $400 all up for parts and labor and was a brand new movement installed, utilising the old date wheel as it was black instead of the replacements parts' white :-!


----------



## lorsban

phunky_monkey said:


> I did that for my Mille when the movement seized upon arrival. Cost maybe $400 all up for parts and labor and was a brand new movement installed, utilising the old date wheel as it was black instead of the replacements parts' white :-!


Not bad.

Plus you can use the old movement for parts later.


----------



## ckhouse80

I still keep some extra crown for mark 2, D-Date, militare. Let me know if anybody need it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MASchaffer

ckhouse80 said:


> I still keep some extra crown for mark 2, D-Date, militare. Let me know if anybody need it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love the crown for the Mark II. Please email me privately at [email protected]. Thanks,
Michael


----------



## lorsban

ckhouse80 said:


> I still keep some extra crown for mark 2, D-Date, militare. Let me know if anybody need it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't need a crown just yet but I guess it couldn't hurt to keep one in stock.

If you're willing to sell me your D-Date crown, kindly let me know.

You can email me here: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

